# Corys and other fish



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am starting up a new 30g tank and want corys in it. With them i wanted tiger barbs, are these ok? i wanted to know some other fish that people have had success with in housing with corys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Cories and Tiger Barbs are generally fine together. There are times that the TBs nip Cories, but I think if you have a good number of TBs (like 7-8+) they'd be fine.

As far as what else to add, you have to be careful what you keep with the Barbs. Some people have success keeping Gouramis with them, but I'm not sure I'd chance it. You could probably keep a pair of Bolivian Rams with them. They are pretty fiesty and would likely defend themselves against the TBs.


----------



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok thanks, and i have heard that tiger barbs should be kept in odd numbers, but i have heard hte opposite also, does it really matter??


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think it really matters.


----------



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok then, i will probably get 8-10


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the barbs will be more nippy in a 30. My tigerts were like that until I moved them into my 55. I have buenos aires tetras and rainbows in with them, and they get along fine. I also have peppered cories in the tank and they hang out with no issues.

I would consider getting a larger tank though. These guys are active as hell and use the entire tank.


----------



## mbolt15 (Aug 24, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've kept cories with angels, but I think your tank is too small for TBs, cories, and angels.


----------

